# Here he is, Cirius Black



## minimule (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is the new guy. This is a pic they had on the trading post where we found him. He no longer has any big longear friends. We're hoping he settles in here and that Kilroy will relax. I called Dave from work this morning and he said he really likes our new "Foghorn". Hee hee!






This is Cirius Black (probably will change his name though)


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 24, 2005)

What a handsome fellow. Love the black color. We just got 2 baby jennys at Christmas and love them. Congratulations.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 24, 2005)

Cirius Black is a gorgeous color!!

I surely hope him and Kilroy will become good buddies!!

I have a feeling that the name "Foghorn" is going to stick! HA!

Thanks for sharing his picture!!


----------



## jdomep (Jan 25, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2005)

Shawna...GREAT looking guy, and I LIKE the name Cirius! He doesnt look his age at all, I bet you and Dave are really going to enjoy him, and it wont be long till I get a email telling me you added another standard donkey! Earl, our standard is quit the character, makes life interesting around here, and always seems to be the "barn Favorite". Let me know how your first ride goes. KILROY---now you know your Moms boy, so you can just relax now. Think of Cirius as another pal.


----------



## Driving4fun (Jan 26, 2005)

Wonderful looking guy!!





He looks great. Congradulations and I bet you will love him alot.

I'm sure he will settle in fine.


----------



## minimule (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, he's been here 4 full days. Sunday night, Kilroy was throwing a total fit. He was 1 angry little man. When I reached in to get his hay bucket, he grabbed a mouthful of me! Luckily I had my heavy coat on or I would be missing a piece of my forearm. I smacked him in the head to get him to let go and growled at him. I finished feeding everyone else then went to have a heart to heart with him. I told him "You're the MAIN man. This boy is NOT getting any of your girls, he will not replace you, I still love you the most.....etc......" It helped. He calmed down and finished eating his dinner.

Today, I built Cirius a new stall away from Kilroy and put Kilroy into his own stall. Everyone was very calm and seems things are getting back to normal.

Cirius is pretty cool. He loves to have his rump scratched and hugs. Can't wait to go for a ride.


----------



## Mini Lover (Jan 27, 2005)

He is so cute.


----------

